# F10 F10SC Veterinary Disinfectant



## malawi2854 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello all,

I've seen good things written about the F10 F10SC Veterinary Disinfectant, and just wondered if it could be used in a bath for reptiles?

Namely, I am thinking of one of my beardies, who has rather a nasty wound to her lip - she's been looked at, and ok'ed - but I've been told to keep it nice and clean.

So I was thinking I could put the F10 into a bath for the beardie? Would this be OK? Is it safe to do so?

Otherwise, I plan to use it simply to clean food/water bowls and hides etc.


Thanks!


----------



## fixed_eyes (Mar 7, 2008)

*.*

I don't know about putting F10 into a bath for him/her, but we put 5ml F10 into a 'homemade nebuliser' and he sits in a little box of water whilst he has the nebuliser for 15mins. Our beardie has an infection in his lung though, so a bit different.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep, you can use it in a bath - diluted 1 in 250.


----------



## malawi2854 (Apr 26, 2009)

Brilliant - thank you very much indeed!


----------

